# Star 1440



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Without causing another controversy, can anyone tell me what a Star 1440 round is?


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

I thought you wanted to shoot 3d


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Sounds like a 144 arrows x 10 points per arrow. Someone most know for sure.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

a Star is registered with Fita (World Archery) and is shot at 90m-70-50-30 for men and 70m-60-50-30 for women at 36 arrows each distance in ends of 6 with a 4min time limit, there are several other rules but those are the basics


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Thanks Fifi/Sean for the basics.


"I thought you wanted to shoot 3d" - Only with a rangefinder Bernie!

Cheers
Robin


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

I shot fita today without a range finder. I understand now


----------



## doc2931 (Feb 9, 2010)

Just to add a little, Recurve shoot 90m-70-50-30 for men and 70m-60-50-30 for women, Compound shoot 50m only ( 2 x 720 rounds)


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

doc2931 said:


> Just to add a little, Recurve shoot 90m-70-50-30 for men and 70m-60-50-30 for women, Compound shoot 50m only ( 2 x 720 rounds)


No, recurve and compound shoot the same round when it's a 1440 Star.

The comparable rounds for recurve and compound would be when recurves shoot the 70M 720 round on the 122 cm face, and compounds shoot the 50M 720 round on the 80 cm face.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Thanks Bernie you're the best.


OK, found some more info.

Recurve or Compound;

Senior Men shooting FITA Round: 90m, 70m, 50m, 30m
Senior Women shooting FITA Round: 70m, 60m, 50m, 30m
Cadet Boys and Master Men shooting a FITA Round: 70m, 60m, 50m, 30m
Cadet Girls and Master Women shooting a FITA Round: 60m, 50m, 40m, 30m


----------



## doc2931 (Feb 9, 2010)

Stash said:


> No, recurve and compound shoot the same round when it's a 1440 Star.
> 
> The comparable rounds for recurve and compound would be when recurves shoot the 70M 720 round on the 122 cm face, and compounds shoot the 50M 720 round on the 80 cm face.


I could be wrong, no question there....but as of a year ago, maybe two now compound was changed to 50m only. So when Recurve still shoots a true FITA at 4 distances, compound shooters only shoot at 50m. That is why shoots such as Spring Classic compound only shoots 50m.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

The FITA Star 1440 round hasn't changed. As Fifi posted above a 1440 "Star" is a round that is registered with WA (FITA) for record purposes, and is run strictly under the current shooting rules. Both recurve and compound archers can still shoot it and win pins (FITA "Star" pins, for 1000, 1100, 1200, 1300, 1400 points) and go for world records on this round.

All WA events - World Championships, World Cup and such, use the 720 qualifying round- 70M for recurves, 50M for compounds. 

But for non-WA events, it's up to whoever is organizing the event to decide what round they want the archers to shoot. The quailfying round at the Arizona Cup for instance was (I think) 1440 for recurves but the 720 @ 50M for compounds.


----------



## doc2931 (Feb 9, 2010)

Stash said:


> The FITA Star 1440 round hasn't changed. As Fifi posted above a 1440 "Star" is a round that is registered with WA (FITA) for record purposes, and is run strictly under the current shooting rules. Both recurve and compound archers can still shoot it and win pins (FITA "Star" pins, for 1000, 1100, 1200, 1300, 1400 points) and go for world records on this round.
> 
> All WA events - World Championships, World Cup and such, use the 720 qualifying round- 70M for recurves, 50M for compounds.
> 
> But for non-WA events, it's up to whoever is organizing the event to decide what round they want the archers to shoot. The quailfying round at the Arizona Cup for instance was (I think) 1440 for recurves but the 720 @ 50M for compounds.


Ah ok, didn't know that...learn something new every day. So records can still be beaten or set for compounds in a full FITA if a club decides to run that round


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

yep


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

...


----------

